# Newbie From Manchester



## Mullsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all , I've joined up to this forum like most people for a bit of research & info as I'm thinking of buying a TT in the next couple of months . I am currently stuck in a plaster cast after an ankle fusion so I have plenty of time to do some research before splashing the cash . I've always loved the TT & with now having a £15k budget I am looking for a new set of wheels .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mullsy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mullsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers Hoggy , I've a busy afternoon reading through the forum .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mullsy, welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mullsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys , after a few days trawling through Auto Trader & an afternoon on here I'm still not sure what model to go for . Decisions decisions .


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Do feel free as part of your research to drop in on the NW TTOC meetings which happen every month. You'll be made most welcome. Details can be found in the Events section.

With your budget you'll presumably be looking for a MK2 and I can't help you much there. The guys on the MK2 forum will point you in the right direction, but if I was to go to the dark side it would probably be a V6.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Hurstyv6 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello! with your budget I would go for a TTS, I have a mk2 v6 but would have bought a turbo 4 pot if my budghet would have allowed. Enjoy!


----------



## Mullsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys , yes I'm looking at a Mk2 but me not being a petrol head I'm in two minds as going for a 2l petrol or diesel ? The only stipulation I have is colour it's either Blue or White otherwise I'm pretty much flexible . As I've said I'm no speed demon I've always wanted to own a TT as I just love the look of them .


----------

